

Inferno - a distributed operating system by Rob Pike et al - setori88
http://www.vitanuova.com/index.html
Available as Free Software or with conventional commercial licence
Runs as a full OS or an application
Full development toolkit included<p>Advanced networking capabilities<p>Safe, concurrent programming environment<p>Architecture independent virtual machine
======
setori88
Available as Free Software or with conventional commercial licence

Runs as a full OS or an application

Full development toolkit included

Advanced networking capabilities

Safe, concurrent programming environment

Architecture independent virtual machine

